# What's the bets way of sterilizing glassware and supplies?



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im going to start converting my own powder and at some point fina as well. Just want to know how to go about sterilizing my beakers, vials and so on.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

I posted the same question. Look up dry heat sterlization. What I do is wash my beakers really good before I put them away. I take them out and I have special disinfectant wipes I wipe them down with. I then put them in the oven on 280 for 45min. There are other times based on temps.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I posted the same question. Look up dry heat sterlization. What I do is wash my beakers really good before I put them away. I take them out and I have special disinfectant wipes I wipe them down with. I then put them in the oven on 280 for 45min. There are other times based on temps.


Good info. Thx Sloppy


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

I clean with soap and water, dry then wipe down with alchol and let dry. Made fina yesterday was easy.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

Should I be getting a hard on when I think about brewing my own shit? Is that normal? Hmmm lol


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I clean with soap and water, dry then wipe down with alchol and let dry. Made fina yesterday was easy.


How easy. Like no prob the first try? Coz that's on my agenda


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

It's easy as fuck bro. If you already have the powder then it's even easier. 

Bwrag did you do the crystal conversion? That's what I plan on doing if I ever run out of tren.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

Im not experienced and I got 40cc at the house. I did alittle diffrent then instructions but very pleased. check PM


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Im not experienced and I got 40cc at the house. I did alittle diffrent then instructions but very pleased. check PM



Got it. Been looking at that for a few weeks. Thx bro


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's easy as fuck bro. If you already have the powder then it's even easier.
> 
> Bwrag did you do the crystal conversion? That's what I plan on doing if I ever run out of tren.


I'm not sure about Bwrag but I'm doing the crystal conversion.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah that's the way to do it bro. Then you know exactly how much you have and u can dose it accordingly.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah that's the way to do it bro. Then you know exactly how much you have and u can dose it accordingly.



Yea bro thats the plan. And I have several Ginny piggies waiting, drooling and waiting lol


----------

